# Sermons from Websites - how do they differ?



## Eoghan (Apr 2, 2019)

I have for some years now used sermonaudio for sermons to accompany the study of particular books (systematic). As time has gone by I have found many great preachers and listed their names. Sadly they have not always provided a sermon series on the book I have been studying. This has meant that I have had to cast my net wider. 

*What other sources do you use or recommend - particularly where they are arranged by scriptures expounded.*

Monergism.org - source of sermons but also articles
The Gospel Coalition - source of sermons but also articles


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 2, 2019)

Please forgive me if this is too obvious an answer that you've long ago exhausted: have you used the search by scripture feature on SermonAudio, then search by group? I've discovered some good preachers that way, generally cycling through the solidly reformed groups like OPC.

It does seem, though, that some books of the Bible don't receive equal time. When studying it a few years ago, I found 2 Corinthians to be overlooked.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope never heard of it. I am a little despairing over quality with sermonaudio and it is not unknown for me to check for a sermon series and then decide my next study based on available sermon series.

Can you explain what you mean by groups?  I have been using sermonaudio for over a decade and guess there are quirks and features I have yet to explore.

I do know that names are crucial and Charles Bonadies needs to be spelt correctly and Dale Ralph Davis yields nothing while D. Ralph Davis does????


----------



## timfost (Apr 2, 2019)

Does this help?

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermonsbible.asp


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 3, 2019)

If you're looking for written sermons, check out TheSeed.info


----------

